# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  HCM- Biến tần và Handwhell không dây trao đổi đây.

## mylove299

Đang có dự ớn lên con H frame mà thiếu quá nhiều thứ nên cho 2 con này lên xem ai có món gì hay trao đổi nhé.
ms1: Biến tần 2.2kw còn mới, thông số như hình:

Ms2: em tay quay không dây cho NC Studio chưa dùng bao giờ vì xài mach3 mà đặt nhầm con này.

Ai có món gì hay pm em nhé: alo, zalo, sms: 0938839394

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác đang làm dự án j vậy?

----------


## mylove299

xong nhé. thanks các bác

----------

